# Ramshorn outbreak



## Bahamuts (30 May 2012)

Even though I have been very carefull with adding new plants (I inspect them and rub the leaves and give them a salty water treatment) I have some ramshorn snails in my tank.

One time I do not get Tropica plants and I have an issue   

I spotted a few a month ago and took them out but there has been a baby-boom this week it seems....

The tank is algae free and only contains a shoal of neons for now (that I am very carefull off not to overfeed).

I would like to get rid of them but the question is how, since this tank should become a CRS tank soon...

I would rather avoid "snail-icide" since one that could end up in local streams and posible affect wildlife and two I assume these products will make future shrimps impossible.

I doubt adding some algae eaters (the plan was to wait until I find some zebra otos) would be enough competition for food to make them starve?

Any snail eaters like clown loaches could be an option but they would need to be rehomed afterwards (it's only a fluval 46l)

Any advise getting rid of them would be appreciated


----------



## spyder (30 May 2012)

If you had co2 and could rehouse the fish I guess you could gas them?

The other option is a bunch of assassin snails.


----------



## Eboeagles (30 May 2012)

I've got a similar outbreak - was living with it at first now its ridiculous. Stuck one assassin in from my other tank and already I can see a load of empty shells. It shouldnt be long! I'm going to grab the snails I want out before he has them all!!


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

Mate, if you desparate, I am more then happy to take as many off your hands you want rid of?


----------



## Westyggx (31 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Mate, if you desparate, I am more then happy to take as many off your hands you want rid of?



Same here


----------



## Kristoph91 (31 May 2012)

I'll take some for my low tech !


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> If you had co2 and could rehouse the fish I guess you could gas them?
> 
> The other option is a bunch of assassin snails.



Dont they breath at the surface anyway and store air in the top part of the shell before they dive (like a dive tank)? so would gassing work, as I would assume they would just make to the surface for air :?:


----------



## Kristoph91 (31 May 2012)

Regardless of whether they breathe air, I think carbon dioxide is pretty toxic in high amounts.


----------



## spyder (31 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> spyder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure I've read somewhere they can be gassed. If anything like fish, high levels of co2 would restrict oxygen intake regardless of how much oxygen they have available.


----------



## Eboeagles (31 May 2012)

Ok so I've fished a load out of my tank for Sr20det. If interested you can pm me and I'll see how many more I can get after the bank holiday.

When I was fishing them out I seemed to have a mixture of red & Great/brown Ramshorn - no idea really + a few of what I think are Bladder/Tadpole/Pouch Snails. I also have Malaysian Trumpets but I want to keep them for my sand substrate.

They do seem to float and spend quite a bit of time floating around in the flow so I guess gassing is another way of getting rid...

Maybe Sr20det will be looking to get rid of some in a couple of weeks too


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Ok so I've fished a load out of my tank for Sr20det. If interested you can pm me and I'll see how many more I can get after the bank holiday.
> 
> When I was fishing them out I seemed to have a mixture of red & Great/brown Ramshorn - no idea really + a few of what I think are Bladder/Tadpole/Pouch Snails. I also have Malaysian Trumpets but I want to keep them for my sand substrate.
> 
> ...



yeah, when they become a problem, will start thinning out i think, will be on here giving some away. I find the red are really attractive for a snail/invert. i have one that is a deep deep red, which is quite stunning really.


----------



## frothhelmet (31 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> I find the red are really attractive for a snail/invert. i have one that is a deep deep red, which is quite stunning really.



photo please


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will try get one when home.

Very similar 




But 



Thats the pic the seller used, lol


----------



## Bahamuts (31 May 2012)

What a thread hijack! 

I was considering assasin snails but I read and seen some attacking live shrimp so I would rather not go down that route either.

To the gassing idea: Would that not rape the plants?

To the people that want some of these: If you can tell me how to ship them I can try and get some out (they are tiny at the moment though) I read people shipping them in empty cd cases?


----------



## sr20det (1 Jun 2012)

Bahamuts said:
			
		

> What a thread hijack!
> 
> I was considering assasin snails but I read and seen some attacking live shrimp so I would rather not go down that route either.
> 
> ...



When I ordered some it came in a short cut 14mm plastic plumbing pipe (about 8cm) with wet tissue blocking one end, stuffed with snails, and other side stuffed with wet tissue, maybe water squirted in.  Then sandwich bag, Then posted in envelop. Thought it was perfect really.


----------



## malawistu (1 Jun 2012)

Bahamuts said:
			
		

> What a thread hijack!
> 
> I was considering assasin snails but I read and seen some attacking live shrimp so I would rather not go down that route either.
> 
> ...


iv always kept CRS and cherry shrimp with assassins and never had a problem  as the shrimp are far to fast for the assassins to get hold of also if you do need some I have 4 for sale lol 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------

